# what kind of sand???



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

Okay so I have a gravel bottom to my tank and thinking about switchin it to sand. What kind of sands can be used with african cichlids, and can people post pics of how their sand looks please? Also where the sands can be bought from would be halpful as well. I hear a lot of people use PFS but also some kind of taiwan moon sand or something like that and have heard others. Thank you in advance for looking and all feedback.


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

I use Black Diamond Sand from Northern Tool or Tractor Supply here in TX, it is sandblast sand and has to be washed very well, it is also black.Cost just 8 bucks for 50lbs and I used about 60lbs in my 55. I also have it in a 10 gallon. Used 2 bags for all 3 tanks.
Here is a pic of my 55








And in my 29gl


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Close-up of one of my Demasoni in the 55


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you. Have you had any issues with that sand and the fish? Like cuts or when they move the sand around? I tried to find some Tahitian moon sand but can't find and around here. Is sand better than the gravel? I like the looks of the sand better I think. Just deciding between whiter sand or darker sand. Too many decisions!!!


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

They move the sand around anyway they want it, haven't had any problems other than that. Pretty much sand or gravel is going to come down to what you like, as well as light or dark. I had tan gravel in my 29 before I put in the sand. To me the sand is easier to clean just vacuum all the poo of the top of the sand.


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think I am gonna go with the black beauty, I found a store close by that has it. Will it affect my water at all? Any tips on changing from gravel to sand while fish are in the tank?? Thanks for the input. I appreciate it.


----------



## nhra_20 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just one more question. What about mixing the black beauty with a tad of light colored sand as a contrast?


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

Never done it but maybe someone will chime in on that one


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I used Silica sand from Lowes. Like Tmds3 said, light or dark color sand is your choice. but in my experiences sand is a lot better than gravel


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

here is a mix of tahitian moon sand and pool filter sand. 80%PFS and 20% moon sand


----------



## upthecreek (Dec 27, 2009)

I use 20 grade pool filter sand from Leslies Pool Suppy .

10 bucks for 50 lb bag and very clean sand.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

upthecreek said:


> I use 20 grade pool filter sand from Leslies Pool Suppy .
> 
> 10 bucks for 50 lb bag and very clean sand.


Ditto, I used exactly the same stuff in my 125.


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

you guys paid 10 bucks for 50 pound bags of PFS?!?!?!?!

I only paid 8 :lol:


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

pool filter sand is the way to go  cheap, pre rinsed and does not get kicked up as easily as play sand. But still as a precautionary measure use pre filter sponges on your intakes.

Good luck on what ever you decide...

RW


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

ill be using white silica sand from a sandblasting store. $8.50 for 100lbs


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

khaki said:


> I used Silica sand from Lowes. Like Tmds3 said, light or dark color sand is your choice. but in my experiences sand is a lot better than gravel


ohhh I think im going to have to copy you... :lol:


----------

